# Thor(Starcraft 2) vs. an Imperial Walker



## WILD CARD (Nov 10, 2007)

Starcraft 2 Thor

vs.

An Imperial Walker


The fight is on an open field. Which will go down first?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2007)

A Titan comes in and solos both of them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2007)

I guess it would depend on the battlefield and distance.  How much firepower does the Thor pack?

Anyways, this guy dominates both:


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2007)

How would a Krogoth match up to IoM Titans?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 10, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> How would a Krogoth match up to IoM Titans?



The Krogoth's anti-orbital laser has gigaton-level firepower and its semitruck sized missiles have hundreds of KT up to GT firepower, depending on the calcs.  I'm sure the Titan can match that.


----------



## WILD CARD (Nov 10, 2007)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I guess it would depend on the battlefield and distance.  How much firepower does the Thor pack?
> 
> Anyways, this guy dominates both:



They are out of range and in an open field let's say the Echo base on the Hoth system.

The Thor is a heavy assault mech, capable destroying an entire command center in just a few seconds.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 10, 2007)

Y hallo thar, Dreadnought!


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 11, 2007)

Ugh...
Why are these things posted here?

Anyway, I think the Thor takes this one.
It seems to have done better in the demo that was seen.
And the Walker isn't fast enough to beat it like that...


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yea those Thors are gonna be sweet in SCII. 3 were raping hardcore.


----------



## Red (Nov 11, 2007)

Thor in a baby shake.

A more level battle would be  Viking vs Walker. The Thor is to fucking big.


----------

